# come on post those catalogs! (1940 Sears)



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2008)

You should see the 1971 Sears catalog!! Muscle bike heaven! 
come on start posting!
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 9, 2008)

*You Rock!!!*

I have both of the mens bikes... 

Thanks!!!

I have some Info I will also scan soon!!!

See Ya at the ride!!!

J...


----------



## JOEL (Apr 12, 2008)

*Sears FW 1938-9*

I have quite a few old Sears catalogs. Nothing in there that isn't in the Elgin/JCH book but there's lots of great stuff to look at besides bikes.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 12, 2008)

Pictures..


----------



## JOEL (Apr 12, 2008)

couple more pix..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2008)

*Catalog/Brochure Links*

Colson 
Fairy Childrens Vehicles
Colson Bicycles
40's Catalogs


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 15, 2008)

*1902 Sears*

Images are big so beware dial-up users.
Click for full size.


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 15, 2008)

*...*

few more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2008)

1925 Ranger catalog cover



Scott


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 8, 2008)

1937 Colson Catalog. Ron Summer was kind enough to let me copy his extensive Colson Catalog collection some time back. He asked me to post the Colson 37, 38 and 39 Catalogs. Cheerz,


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 8, 2008)

*Up loading Images?*

Just uploaded 37 Colson cat. on photobucket, copied and pasted URL?? noposto?? Thanks, Larry


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 9, 2008)

*photobucket*

from photobucket you should use the "IMGcode" (image code)

It begins with


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 10, 2008)

*IMG's*

Thanks! did you ever get your 37 Colson Imperial together, any intrest in selling the 37 tank? Cheers, Larry


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 12, 2008)

back to the catalogs and fliers!
Scott


----------

